# T-boned someone on the way to pick up



## LadyLuv (Jun 13, 2018)

So I was going through a red blinker at an intersection with a yellow blinker. No car when I checked left for oncoming, no car when I checked right, no car left again, then as I go through BAM, car in front of me from the right.
I tboned her pretty good. Likely totalled my car, messed up her rear driver's side door.

She had to have been speeding, no way she was doing 30 to come out of nowhere.

Anyhow, should I go through my personal insurance or through Uber insurance? I COULD claim I was offline as I had no pax. But should I? I have decent Allstate with accident forgiveness and the excellent driver plus discount, plus the vanishing deductible with rideshare coverage. So if I went through Uber or personal, I would only have to pay a $300 deductible.


----------



## DMV Driver (Dec 26, 2018)

I think you should report it on Uber insurance. You were enroute to a pick up so technically you were on a ride, just no rider yet. Never lie to your insurance because they will investigate you even after they pay the claim. They will interview the other driver as well. You probably at some point indicated to them (the other driver) you were Ubering and it will more than likely be on a police report. Your insurance will eventually find out. No only will they drop you, they could charge you with insurance fraud if they pay out any money. All in All not worth to save a few hundred or even a thousand dollars at that. You could end up with a criminal record.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

If you were on your way to a pickup, report it to Uber. I hope you have rideshare coverage on your personal policy or else you can expect to be cancelled by them. (They WILL find out.)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

LadyLuv said:


> So I was going through a red blinker at an intersection with a yellow blinker. No car when I checked left for oncoming, no car when I checked right, no car left again, then as I go through BAM, car in front of me from the right.
> I tboned her pretty good. Likely totalled my car, messed up her rear driver's side door.
> 
> She had to have been speeding, no way she was doing 30 to come out of nowhere.
> ...


Call Uber, don't mess around. States are different so I don't know about yours but in mine U/L must maintain a database that insurance companies can check so they know if you're doing rideshare wether you tell them or not. Also, in an accident they can check with U/L to see if you were online.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't know about your state but in NY. All-state is Ubers insurance so they will know


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I read it a couple of times. I'm not seeing anywhere in your message where you said if the app was on, and whether you were en route to a pickup, and whether you had a rider in your car. These will all make a difference.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I read it a couple of times. I'm not seeing anywhere in your message where you said if the app was on, and whether you were en route to a pickup, and whether you had a rider in your car. These will all make a difference.


It's in the thread title...
"T-boned someone on the way to pick up"


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

UBER does not cover you on the way to collect the customer. Only once you swipe "start trip" does their insurance take over. That is the way it works where I am in Canada, and I think it is the same for you too. Better check around discretely before you go any further..

NEVER, EVER, voluntarily report anything like this to UBER if there was no pax in the car. Your account will be suspended.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> UBER does not cover you on the way to the customer. Only when you swipe "start trip" does their insurance take over.
> 
> NEVER, EVER, voluntarily report anything like this to UBER.


You are covered once you accept the ping.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> UBER does not cover you on the way to the customer. Only when you swipe "start trip" does their insurance take over.
> 
> NEVER, EVER, voluntarily report anything like this to UBER.


Very incorrect information. Yes, insurance starts in Phase 2.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, that's apparently the same for us now. I misread it, or they changed it, I just went back and checked the page specific to my location on the Uber site.

I can guarantee that your own insurer will be notified as well though. Uber is not stupid enough to let them off the hook.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> UBER does not cover you on the way to collect the customer. Only once you swipe "start trip" does their insurance take over. That is the way it works where I am in Canada, and I think it is the same for you too. Better check around discretely before you go any further..
> 
> NEVER, EVER, voluntarily report anything like this to UBER if there was no pax in the car. Your account will be suspended.


Not how it works here, but the coverage is different from when you have a rider actually IN the car.

Also, I'm inferring that there wasn't a rider in the car. But that's an assumption, not explicitly stated.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

LadyLuv said:


> I COULD claim I was offline as I had no pax.


You COULD commit insurance fraud.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> UBER does not cover you on the way to collect the customer. Only once you swipe "start trip" does their insurance take over. That is the way it works where I am in Canada, and I think it is the same for you too. Better check around discretely before you go any further..
> 
> NEVER, EVER, voluntarily report anything like this to UBER if there was no pax in the car. Your account will be suspended.


You are very wrong on this one, in my state I am covered by Uber so long as the app is on. In the most restrictive states, you are covered with app on and enroute to pax, also while pax in car then insurance drops once trip is ended. The point of coverage begins the moment the ping is accepted in the most restrictive states. Like I said, in my state I am covered as long as the app is on, regardless of enroute or not.


----------



## LadyLuv (Jun 13, 2018)

"I do have Allstate..with rideshare coverage..."

As I said.

"...on the way to pick up."

No pax yet. Cancelled pain in the ass trip I was headed to immediately. They would assume I quit because they didn't do the request right. Nobody knows I was en route.

And I am covered en route to pickup in my area.

I did NOT mention I was ubering at the time.

I'm just wicked scared about James river insurance. I hear a lot of bad shit. And with how often Uber has already screwed me over in the past...

I would like to hear from someone who has had to use the Uber insurance.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

LadyLuv said:


> "I do have Allstate..with rideshare coverage..."
> 
> As I said.
> 
> ...


$ 1000.00 deductible with James River... so sorry to hear of your accident...


----------



## LadyLuv (Jun 13, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> $ 1000.00 deductible with James River... so sorry to hear of your accident...


Not for me. Allstate has a kind of rideshare deductible gap coverage. You're only responsible for whatever your personal deductible is and they pay the rest. So $300 for me either way.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

LadyLuv said:


> Not for me. Allstate has a kind of rideshare deductible gap coverage. You're only responsible for whatever your personal deductible is and they pay the rest. So $300 for me either way.


That's good... a grand payout would put a hurtin' on me if I had an accident...


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

LadyLuv said:


> "I do have Allstate..with rideshare coverage..."
> 
> As I said.
> 
> ...


I was taken out by a drunk driver, total loss. Reported the accident later in the morning, this happened at 2:15am. Uber took over a week to respond and indicated that I was covered. However, my own insurance had already cut the check within that same time frame. My car was not branded and my getting totaled by a drunk driver, without passengers seemed pretty cut and dry. The insured insurance company asked if the driver was an uber or lyft driver and I indicated NO. I accepted the ping was enroute to pax and patron from same bar took me out, probably 500 yards from pickup point. So same situation, you are covered.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> That's good... a grand payout would put a hurtin' on me if I had an accident...


I'm not saying this to be rude but if you can't afford a $1000 bill, don't you think maybe you should try a different line of work?


----------



## Diss&Datt (Apr 6, 2019)

"_She had to have been speeding" :rollseyes:_

I'd like to read "her" version


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm not saying this to be rude but if you can't afford a $1000 bill, don't you think maybe you should try a different line of work?


You ARE rude... Did I say I couldn't afford a grand or did I say "IT WOULD PUT A HURTIN' ON ME" ? If you got a grand you don't need I'm always open to donations though :confusion::thumbdown::whistling::kiss: ps... I do this gig for golf money not to put food on the table so it isn't really "work"... to say I'm a part timer is an exaggeration... just sayin'


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

LadyLuv said:


> Nobody knows I was en route.


I don't drive for Uber, but my understanding is that when you accept a request they have a record of your response. If your insurer asks Uber your status at the time of the accident, won't Uber say you were online and in Period 2, enroute to pick up a pax?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Be honest about it. Your insurance company (as well as hers) can supeana Uber for the details on whether or not you were online. If you are caught lying you will lose all credibility and might even forfeit any claims by default.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

DMV Driver said:


> they will investigate


They will ask the other driver what happened, what they saw, and what you said to them ("Better cancel my ride.")



ANT 7 said:


> UBER does not cover you on the way to collect the customer.


Incorrect, at least in the States.



ANT 7 said:


> NEVER, EVER, voluntarily report anything like this to UBER


Good advice. Only report what is absolutely necessary.



LadyLuv said:


> Allstate has a kind of rideshare deductible gap coverage.


Gap coverage, as I understand it, covers you for Phase 1. You were in Phase 2, they won't pay extra.

The good news is, they know of your rideshare activities, so they won't cancel your policy.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> You ARE rude... Did I say I couldn't afford a grand or did I say "IT WOULD PUT A HURTIN' ON ME" ? If you got a grand you don't need I'm always open to donations though :confusion::thumbdown::whistling::kiss: ps... I do this gig for golf money not to put food on the table so it isn't really "work"... to say I'm a part timer is an exaggeration... just sayin'
> 
> 
> why... just askin'


If $1,000 would "put a hurting" on you, then maybe it's time to look for a different part time gig....


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> UBER does not cover you on the way to collect the customer. Only once you swipe "start trip" does their insurance take over. That is the way it works where I am in Canada, and I think it is the same for you too. Better check around discretely before you go any further..
> 
> NEVER, EVER, voluntarily report anything like this to UBER if there was no pax in the car. Your account will be suspended.











in ontario uber says , drivers are covered in all 3 phases but i dont know what the truth is .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

LadyLuv said:


> So I was going through a red blinker at an intersection with a yellow blinker. No car when I checked left for oncoming, no car when I checked right, no car left again, then as I go through BAM, car in front of me from the right.
> I tboned her pretty good. Likely totalled my car, messed up her rear driver's side door.
> 
> She had to have been speeding, no way she was doing 30 to come out of nowhere.
> ...


Since the other driver is at fault, call that driver's insurance company. They have to pay you everything.
You will need to report that incidence to Uber and Uber's insurance company will help you to get your lost from other insurance company, Believe that they don't want to pay from their pocket.. Uber insurance company will need to pay with $1000 deductible if it was uninsured driver or only if you were at fault. In this case, you were not at fault.
If you want, you would talk to your personal insurance company to figure out how you should do your claim.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Original topic was, loosely quoting here, *Tboned by a lady, should I use my personal insurance or go through Uber.*

Let's get back on topic please


----------



## LadyLuv (Jun 13, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I don't drive for Uber, but my understanding is that when you accept a request they have a record of your response. If your insurer asks Uber your status at the time of the accident, won't Uber say you were online and in Period 2, enroute to pick up a pax?


Yeah I'm just gonna go with uber insurance. They can probably get exact crash timing a number of ways. I'll do it tomorrow. I'm so effing sore and depressed right now.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Call Uber, don't mess around. States are different so I don't know about yours but in mine U/L must maintain a database that insurance companies can check so they know if you're doing rideshare wether you tell them or not. Also, in an accident they can check with U/L to see if you were online.


Where do you live, communist Russia?

Uber cannot provide access to an independent contractor 's data without a warrant or subpoena.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Where do you live, communist Russia?
> 
> Uber cannot provide access to an independent contractor 's data without a warrant or subpoena.


Since she has rideshare insurance, insurance company knows and will find out whose policy is going to cover this case even if she was on personal trip.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

If you wanted us to call you T-bone, you could've just ordered the T-bone steak.....


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

You have rideshare coverage through Allstate. Notify your agent. There is no reason to not contact your agent and Uber. You're covered, so don't screw up and do something that might jeopardize that coverage. JMO.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Z129 said:


> You have rideshare coverage through Allstate. Notify your agent. There is no reason to not contact your agent and Uber. You're covered, so don't screw up and do something that might jeopardize that coverage. JMO.


If you don't report it immediately the insurance company can say you didn't report it in a timely manner and deny the claim.... In Michigan there is no law saying they even have to pay any claim


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Since the other driver is at fault


The police report and insurance companies will say otherwise. When you TBone someone it implies you ran into the side of their car so unless you have the guy on video running a red light or something its probably going to be ruled the "Tboner" is at fault.



TXUbering said:


> If you wanted us to call you T-bone, you could've just ordered the T-bone steak.....


For lunch.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LadyLuv said:


> So I was going through a red blinker at an intersection with a yellow blinker. No car when I checked left for oncoming, no car when I checked right, no car left again, then as I go through BAM, car in front of me from the right.
> I tboned her pretty good. Likely totalled my car, messed up her rear driver's side door.
> 
> She had to have been speeding, no way she was doing 30 to come out of nowhere.
> ...


DAMN INTERDIMENSIONAL DRIVERS !


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> If you don't report it immediately the insurance company can say you didn't report it in a timely manner and deny the claim.... In Michigan there is no law saying they even have to pay any claim


I must have learned this through my sense of entitlement between working 12 and 16 hour shifts 6 days a week, ubering part time, and going to law school.... Whoops my entitlement is showing again


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Very incorrect information. Yes, insurance starts in Phase 2.


You can check theway bill, it gives you the exact time the coverage starts for every single ride ... it starts when you accept the trip


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Z129 said:


> You have rideshare coverage through Allstate. Notify your agent. There is no reason to not contact your agent and Uber. You're covered, so don't screw up and do something that might jeopardize that coverage. JMO.


Since police involved, they gathered every body information. They exchanged their insurance information already. Other driver might have already reported to her own insurance company.
So, there is no reason her insurance company doesn't know about this incidence. They have already known.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LadyLuv said:


> So I was going through a red blinker at an intersection with a yellow blinker. No car when I checked left for oncoming, no car when I checked right, no car left again, then as I go through BAM, car in front of me from the right.
> I tboned her pretty good. Likely totalled my car, messed up her rear driver's side door.
> 
> She had to have been speeding, no way she was doing 30 to come out of nowhere.
> ...


You can't get away with reporting it to your insurance. All insurance companies share information. One of the first things your insurance company will do these days is check to see if you are listed as a driver with any of the TNCs, and then if you were logged on at the time of your accident.

Never lie about insurance.

Which insurance information did you give the cop? It should have been Uber's.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Since the other driver is at fault, call that driver's insurance company.


The way the OP described the accident, it sounded like she had a flashing red light. As she proceeded into the intersection, the other driver, who had a flashing yellow light came through at high speed. So to me it's not clear that either driver is 100% at fault. A dash cam might have helped, or at least provided evidence that the OP had stopped at the light. Sure sounds like a dangerous intersection.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LadyLuv said:


> Not for me. Allstate has a kind of rideshare deductible gap coverage. You're only responsible for whatever your personal deductible is and they pay the rest. So $300 for me either way.


Then why your question? Put it through Uber's insurance!


----------



## LadyLuv (Jun 13, 2018)

Z129 said:


> You have rideshare coverage through Allstate. Notify your agent. There is no reason to not contact your agent and Uber. You're covered, so don't screw up and do something that might jeopardize that coverage. JMO.


Yes, I've already come to my senses. I filed with Uber and left a message with my claims Thank you for your constructive advice.


Mista T said:


> They will ask the other driver what happened, what they saw, and what you said to them ("Better cancel my ride.")
> 
> Incorrect, at least in the States.
> 
> ...


First, let's not assume I'm so ******ed as to think I could just not mention I was on a pickup if I had already blathered on to every comer that I was on a pickup.

Also, the rideshare endorsement itself covers phase 1. The deductible gap coverage covers the excess deductable over your corresponding personal deductable.

So if your personal deductible is $300, you only have to pay that, and Allstate pays the remaining $700 to uber or $1700 to Lyft.



Older Chauffeur said:


> The way the OP described the accident, it sounded like she had a flashing red light. As she proceeded into the intersection, the other driver, who had a flashing yellow light came through at high speed. So to me it's not clear that either driver is 100% at fault. A dash cam might have helped, or at least provided evidence that the OP had stopped at the light. Sure sounds like a dangerous intersection.


It apparently is. The cop even said there were accidents there all the time. Plus it was raining so I couldn'tstop fast enough. And I was only there because I was being nice for a confused newbie pax I should have just cancelled on. Just shit luck all around.



SuzeCB said:


> Then why your question? Put it through Uber's insurance!


Because I cant afford to wait a week to even hear back from JRIC. I certainly can't afford to wait months while they stall as much as possible. 
Allstate would have this whole matter settled in days.

But I'm doing it proper. Oh well. I paid my rent, all else can wait.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

LadyLuv said:


> So if your personal deductible is $300, you only have to pay that, and Allstate pays the remaining $700 to uber or $1700 to Lyft.


Just FYI, I believe Lyft's deductible is a shameful $2500. Kudos for carrying a personal policy with ride share coverage; so many don't, and they are risking a lot for low return.


----------



## LadyLuv (Jun 13, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Just FYI, I believe Lyft's deductible is a shameful $2500. Kudos for carrying a personal policy with ride share coverage; so many don't, and they are risking a lot for low return.


Jesus christ, what is their logic behind that blackmail level price? That's more than my car was worth, and it was in great condition ?



MHR said:


> Original topic was, loosely quoting here, *Tboned by a lady, should I use my personal insurance or go through Uber.*
> 
> Let's get back on topic please


Hey mod, decision not to panic and just let fate screw me some more with JRIC is made. Can you delete or close this topic?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

LadyLuv said:


> Jesus christ, what is their logic behind that blackmail level price? That's more than my car was worth, and it was in great condition ?
> 
> 
> Hey mod, decision not to panic and just let fate screw me some more with JRIC is made. Can you delete or close this topic?


Maybe they figure the average value of cars in service with them aren't worth much more than the deductible, so they won't have to pay out often.
I do hope you will come back and let us know how the whole thing is resolved. Good luck.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Yeah, that's apparently the same for us now. I misread it, or they changed it, I just went back and checked the page specific to my location on the Uber site.
> 
> I can guarantee that your own insurer will be notified as well though. Uber is not stupid enough to let them off the hook.


There are times when you shouldn't report it, but times when


Diamondraider said:


> Where do you live, communist Russia?
> 
> Uber cannot provide access to an independent contractor 's data without a warrant or subpoena.


its the law in NY


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

LadyLuv said:


> No pax yet. Cancelled pain in the ass trip I was headed to immediately.


Interesting question: if you hit cancel within a few seconds after the accident, and later said that you hit cancel while waiting at the stop light, then it could be pretty hard to prove that you were in period 2. Allstate would need to subpeona your ride data from Uber. The GPS data may not be exact enough to show that your car moved 10 feet, stopped, then the ride was cancelled. Even if the intersection had CCTV with timestamps, I'd bet that the app sometimes lags 10 seconds or more. But since you did the honest thing, it's a moot question.

But you may not be out the deductible: if the accident is at least partially the other driver's fault, then James River will go after the other driver's insurance for some or all of the money they pay you (subrogation). In that case, you may get your deductible back. To establish fault, you want to be sure there is a police report. Ideally, pictures showing the positions of the cars after the crash, and damage to each. If an investigator can estimate that the speed of the other vehicle was reckless, then you might get the $1000 back.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

LadyLuv said:


> So I was going through a red blinker at an intersection with a yellow blinker. No car when I checked left for oncoming, no car when I checked right, no car left again, then as I go through BAM, car in front of me from the right.
> I tboned her pretty good.
> 
> She had to have been speeding, no way she was doing 30 to come out of nowhere.


Apparently I'm the only one who doesn't understand what happened.

I'm familiar with red blinkers. I'm familiar with yellow blinkers.

Not so much the combination of the two.

Would you give another try at describing this incident?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Good. Not closed yet.

@LadyLuv, your posts don't say, but in not staying they kind of say you didn't get hurt. Glad you're okay. Any accident you can walk away from is a good one.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

It sounds like the driver that had the yellow blinker had the right of way regardless of her speed (it cant be proved). You went through a blinking red light and hit the other car. It's your fault - your insurance will have to pay. You do need to look at the coverage from uber in your state. In Texas, Uber insurance only covers if a passenger is being transported in the car. The rideshare rider from your personal insurance is for the period enroute to pick up the pax. Any other time is your personal coverage whether the app is on or not.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Did the police show up and give any tickets? I was T-boned not long ago by an SUV when I was already 2/3rd past the front of it, and my old Camry was totaled. The other driver was clearly at fault but got away with it because the police refused to come to the scene which gave her insurance company an out to deny liability (but they never even called my company to claim against me). In other words, if there was no police or ticket, just stick to the story that it wasn't your fault and you may get away with not being held liable since you did not run a solid red light.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

A flashing red light is the same as a stop sign...you entered the intersection without yielding to traffic.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> In Texas, Uber insurance only covers if a passenger is being transported in the car.


It's my understanding that here in Texas (where I live too) that Phases 1, 2, and 3 work just like everywhere else in the U.S.

The coverage is different in all three phases, but yes, there is some coverage in Phase 2, even if you don't have a rideshare endorsement on your personal policy. (Liability only, I think, but I won't swear to thst.)


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

LadyLuv said:


> "I do have Allstate..with rideshare coverage..."
> 
> As I said.
> 
> ...


They were VERY good to me. I tboned someone ,,just minutes from the drop off point, I didnt have ride share so AMFAM said they wouldn't cover me.
James River (Uber) was on it by morning (accident happened just before midnight). No physical inspection, just pictures sent, then Mechanic of my choice did physical inspection and added to quote. Approved within 24 to 48 hours and cheque sent.



HoratioCaine said:


> They were VERY good to me. I tboned someone ,,just minutes from the drop off point, I didnt have ride share so AMFAM said they wouldn't cover me.
> James River (Uber) was on it by morning (accident happened just before midnight). No physical inspection, just pictures sent, then Mechanic of my choice did physical inspection and added to quote. Approved within 24 to 48 hours and cheque sent.


Uber covers you from moment app is turned on, just differing coverage depending on phase.



forrest m said:


> Did the police show up and give any tickets? I was T-boned not long ago by an SUV when I was already 2/3rd past the front of it, and my old Camry was totaled. The other driver was clearly at fault but got away with it because the police refused to come to the scene which gave her insurance company an out to deny liability (but they never even called my company to claim against me). In other words, if there was no police or ticket, just stick to the story that it wasn't your fault and you may get away with not being held liable since you did not run a solid red light.


Police refused to come? What State is that? Cops always come in MN. Had one cop actually stay behind waiting for me to figure out towing. When I eventually realised AMFAM wouldn't cover me even with tow, Police escorted me as i drove the car to a parking lot. I couldnt drive it home.


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> I had a car more-or-less totalled in Dinkytown at University & Huron in '98. Police opened a report, but refused to come because nobody was injured. The other car accepted the first offer of a tow from a passing tow-truck, and was gone in 10 minutes. I finally relented after blocking the intersection for 40 minutes and let a tow pull me away.
> 
> Wish I'd had a dashcam then... but at the time, I'd only ever seen one digital camera, and it was the size of a Bento box.


Wow! 1998 seems like a century ago!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

massey said:


> View attachment 309960
> 
> in ontario uber says , drivers are covered in all 3 phases but i dont know what the truth is .


Liability only.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

HoratioCaine said:


> Wow! 1998 seems like a century ago!


Yah, here's the digital camera my employer had in '98:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/27/Apple_Quicktake_100_Camera.jpg


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Not how it works here, but the coverage is different from when you have a rider actually IN the car.
> 
> Also, I'm inferring that there wasn't a rider in the car. But that's an assumption, not explicitly stated.


It is in the title


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

LadyLuv said:


> So I was going through a red blinker at an intersection with a yellow blinker. No car when I checked left for oncoming, no car when I checked right, no car left again, then as I go through BAM, car in front of me from the right.
> I tboned her pretty good. Likely totalled my car, messed up her rear driver's side door.
> 
> She had to have been speeding, no way she was doing 30 to come out of nowhere.
> ...


All kind of misinformation here.
Hopefully you had dashcam.
In some states L/U have decided enroute to rider is your problem.
Also, people need to read L/U terms.
In some states if you arrive to pickup and rider is not yet IN car & you get rear ended....its on you.

Either way report it right away & let insurance companies duke it out.

Ridesharing & insurance companies are the SAME kind of slimy.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I've been driving Uber for some time now. When I started it was all I could do to put gas in the tank. Even today $1000 is outside of my comfort zone.

T-Bone? Is that a kind of steak? Maybe a Miss Steak? I expect you also mashed their potatoes and spilled gravy on the road. Can't wait for the next course. ?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

IR12 said:


> All kind of misinformation here.
> Hopefully you had dashcam.
> In some states L/U have decided enroute to rider is your problem.
> Also, people need to read L/U terms.
> ...


AND.....when you drop off, do not close the ride until everyone is clear of your vehicle. If you are hit while they chat at you and the trip is closed, you are in very deep doo doo


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

HoratioCaine said:


> They were VERY good to me. I tboned someone ,,just minutes from the drop off point, I didnt have ride share so AMFAM said they wouldn't cover me.
> James River (Uber) was on it by morning (accident happened just before midnight). No physical inspection, just pictures sent, then Mechanic of my choice did physical inspection and added to quote. Approved within 24 to 48 hours and cheque sent.
> 
> 
> ...


In Montgomery County, MD the police always refuse to come to car accidents unless someone is injured or the road is blocked. My insurance guy told me it is illegal, but the police have had this policy for many years. If I thought I could win, I would sue the MoCo police Dept for refusing to come to accidents. I lost my car because of it and the other driver's company specifically stated the absence of police as a reason for denying liability.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

forrest m said:


> In Montgomery County, MD the police always refuse to come to car accidents unless someone is injured or the road is blocked. My insurance guy told me it is illegal, but the police have had this policy for many years. If I thought I could win, I would sue the MoCo police Dept for refusing to come to accidents. I lost my car because of it and the other driver's company specifically stated the absence of police as a reason for denying liability.


Police have no Constitutional duty to show up for any call (which makes you wonder why we have them, sometimes)...

https://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/28/...ot-have-a-constitutional-duty-to-protect.html


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Police have no Constitutional duty to show up for any call (which makes you wonder why we have them, sometimes)...


Let me help you understand ... it's actually logical.
Once upon a time, there were no 'police officers'. There were "peace officers". Their job was to keep the peace, and ensure general safety for the citizens of a town, township, village, city, county, etc. Citizens. They were there to be helpful, and keep people from hurting themselves or innocent parties.
NOW, we have 'police officers'. They are there to POLICE. To keep the citizens in line. To enforce. Big difference in the approach.

Now, the cops here in Cali, won't respond to an accident. Why? it doesn't make them any money, in fact it costs money.
Now, the cops here in Cali set up roadblocks (DUI checkpoints) to enforce, and make money. They put up cameras at intersections to catch people who cross that line by six inches, they write citations by the thousands to people who work for a living and have something to lose ... but, ignore junkies shooting up on the streets, drug dealers selling, prostitutes selling ... anybody that doesn't care if they go to jail ... cops don't want to deal with them because they won't pay. They DGAF.

Your car gets stolen? Too bad, call the insurance company - the cops don't care. No money in it.

I got this ratty old pick up truck. It is rusty and dented ... ugly as mud on a white picket fence (but it sure runs good.) 
I kept it on 'the ranch', it never left. 
I drove it to get the oil changed and got pulled over. Turns out the tags expired three years ago. Cop says to me "I am supposed to impound a car with expired tags more than a year old." I laughed and said, "You want this old truck? I'll give you the keys _right now_, mail you the pink tomorrow - you are an owner." He wrinkled his nose like I just farted and said, "Naw, just get it fixed ok?" That's it.

If I was in my two year old Avalon, do you think he'd of said that? Hell no. Because he knew I'd of paid the thousands of dollars to get it back.

Police work is revenue ... simple.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> UBER does not cover you on the way to collect the customer. Only once you swipe "start trip" does their insurance take over. That is the way it works where I am in Canada, and I think it is the same for you too. Better check around discretely before you go any further..
> 
> NEVER, EVER, voluntarily report anything like this to UBER if there was no pax in the car. Your account will be suspended.


We don't live in Canada.


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

Seamus said:


> There are times when you shouldn't report it, but times when
> 
> its the law in NY


and Florida


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> Yah, here's the digital camera my employer had in '98:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/27/Apple_Quicktake_100_Camera.jpg


I have a Kodak digital camera from around that same time period that looks very similar to that.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

I think its sad that there is so much back and forth about when the coverage starts. And to be honest, I don't know either. So I should look it up. Of course Uber isn't going to be forth coming with driver education about insurance coverage. I REALLY Need to get a new gig.

I think its sad that there is so much back and forth about when the coverage starts. And to be honest, I don't know either. So I should look it up. Of course Uber isn't going to be forth coming with driver education about insurance coverage. I REALLY Need to get a new gig.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Everyone driving should know when they are covered by who, no excuse not to know:

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013080548-Insurance-Policy


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Everyone driving should know when they are covered by who, no excuse not to know:


Or, as a referee of a boxing match always says, "Protect yourself at all times."


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Most of the states I looked at under https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/ indicate the following:
App on you have liability coverage, regardless of who is at fault
50/100k bodily injury not great insurance, but insurance, liability only to max of $25k property
en route and with pax, whole enchilada, 1M liability, uninsured motorist and if you have full comp and collision, $1k deductible
Logoff, bye bye all insurance, your personal insurance kicks in, but remove those decals.


----------

